# New York Nic's Bridals



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

She's like this crazy cross of Katherine Hepburn and Nicole Richie.  I just loved working with her.  Her folks came down from Brooklyn to see the bridals being done.  They were the coolest people ever.
Hope you enjoy:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmmm, there is some weird kind of compression/noise going on.  The original files are crazy sharp.


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 31, 2007)

Number 2 just blows the rest away!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice series indeed.  
#2 is my pick of the lot, but honorable mentions are:
#7, even with the hard shadow - I like the look on her face.  
And without a doubt #5,  the sly grin on her face and the way she is grasping the column seems to say she will be happy for a long time.

Lovely location to shoot in.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 31, 2007)

I love #2 it is soooooooo cool. I love all your photos.


----------



## emogirl (Oct 31, 2007)

These are beautiful shots....really love #1 and #2 is way cool...what a neat place!!!  Love the pp on all of these...just enough to enhance, but not enough to look overdone.  Beautiful.  My only nitpick is the cut off dress is #7...i think it should have been cropped off higher or include all...and dont like the hard cast shadow.


----------



## D40 (Oct 31, 2007)

#2 is amazing! Great job!


----------



## jemmy (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hmmm, there is some weird kind of compression/noise going on.  The original files are crazy sharp*..... my thoughts exactly!  as if the originals are not super duper sharp!  these are gorgeous... 1 2 3 & 6 are my very favourites.  you have hot locations cindy! x


----------



## BOUNCE! (Oct 31, 2007)

As usual gorgeous work, I was wondering what the noise on your images were, I thought maybe it was something new you were trying. lol xx
#2 and #7 are definately my faves, but they are all great. Tfs :hug::


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, number two is fantastic, nicely done.  Great work!


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 1, 2007)

Great shots, lovin #2!  That's beautiful.  (they are all beautiful, but that one really stands out)


----------



## jols (Nov 1, 2007)

your work is boring!!!!!!!!!!

BECAUSE ITS ALWAYS PERFECT

i am in awe of you

they are all exellent and i could not pick a fave they are all wonderful


:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## subimatt (Nov 1, 2007)

great job, I love #2.


----------



## DHammer (Nov 1, 2007)

Each everyone of those pictures are keepers your work always impresses. Also the pics look like gif's not jpeg's at least thats the kind of noise you get with gif's. Once again great work and amazing location.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 1, 2007)

I like number 7 the best - very nice all of them though.  So when do you do the bridals then?  Way before the wedding?  Just before?  Wasn't sure how that works.


----------



## JHF Photography (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pics, particularly #2! I was a little surprised at the noise, glad you mentioned that it wasn't you.... 

One question - how the **** do you find these locations you shoot in!?!?!? Like in #2, I've never SEEN stuff like that just kicking around where I am!


----------



## acaldwell (Nov 1, 2007)

oh yeah, i agree that #2 is great.  makes me want to run free in an open field.  i don't know, i haven't slept much.  anyway its fun.  good lord she is gorgeous! #3 shows off the hepburn resemblance. I'm also seeing a little bit of natalie portman in there.  then again, i always think everybody looks like somebody else.  pretty pretty pics!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank ya'll!
John, it's the Dallas Arboretum.  I like it mainly for the architecture though.
Hey Abby, why no sleep?


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Kathi,
I always do the bridals in a separate session, so they can display the print at the Reception.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 1, 2007)

nice shots, very beautiful. 

I was curious on a shoot like this, how do you do about flash work ? 

Do you fill, or bounce a lot ? just curious...


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Thorhammer,
On jobs like these I drag around really lightweight lights.  (Who am I kidding.  They are too heavy for me, so hubby carries them.)
Sometimes I can get away with just a reflector, but most times, the lights are going.
On the ones above, there are a mixture on 580s on stands, and vid lighting. Sometimes both.
If you will reference a specific photo, I'll try to remember what lights were used and in what way.


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 2, 2007)

I forgot to comment on your description of her 





> She's like this crazy cross of Katherine Hepburn and Nicole Richie.



She really reminds me of Hillary Duff in the first photo.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome location and shots! Love the colors in #1.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 2, 2007)

Is hubby behind the pillar in #2 holding her veil? Or did you digitize it in? I don't see it in the reflection... 

Marian


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 2, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Is hubby behind the pillar in #2 holding her veil? Or did you digitize it in? I don't see it in the reflection...
> 
> Marian


 
Hi Marian,
No, that is hubby shooting. I'm doing the veil wagging. Actually, I'm not holding it. I'm throwing it, and telling her to do a half jumping jack.

It's funny. Years.....YEARS ago I used to model part time. I learned all this (what I thought) was useless crap. I worked for a large agency, but I just felt too stupid. I went on to be a cop. Haha.

Now, when we have a shy or stiff girl, I'll go and show her what I want to do. It's pretty funny, as on these shoots I'm normally in sweats, and am FAR bigger than my 6' 127lb modeling days. LOL. I'm like this little middle aged blimp doing all these modeling moves. They can't help but giggle.

The great part is, it's SOOOOO ridiculous, that the bride stops worrying about how stupid she thinks SHE looks, and starts laughing and having fun with how ridiculous I am looking trying to show her.

It works! They have a good time, and hubby takes about a million photos of how big my butt looks when I fix the bride's dresses.


----------



## S2K1 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Number 2 just blows the rest away!


I have to agree. Nice work all around though.


----------



## Elli (Nov 4, 2007)

Absolutely incredible.  I love your work!  #2 is amazing!


----------



## stellar_gal (Nov 5, 2007)

Cindy, I just love your posts!!  You are too funny, today especially.  I love all the shots.  I think #4 & 5, the column seems a little crooked like its trying to fall on her- or it may just be the crop.  I do love the arboretum too.  I have not been there this year though.  

Model to cop huh?  I love it.  I dispatched for 10 years til my son was born.  It's a whole different world out here, outside law enf.  

Great work as always.  If I ever decide to go non-natural light- I am so gonna call you up for a tutor, LOL.


----------

